# Alchi - Welche Spezialisierung?



## jack159 (25. August 2009)

Hallo,
Ich bin am überlegen, welche Spezialisierung ich für Alchi nehmen soll.
Das einzige was eigentlich zählt ist, womit ich am meisten/einfachsten Gold machen kann.

Was ich z.B. ganz nett finde ist, dass man 1 Äonenleben (kostet ca. 16g) zu 1 Äonenfeuer (kostet ca. 35g) machen kann. Bedeutet also, dass man nur für das laufen vom AH zum Briefkasten und wieder zurück pro Stück 16g machen kann.


----------



## Toshima (25. August 2009)

jack159 schrieb:


> pro Stück 16g machen kann.


pro Tag, je nach procc. 
Ich transmutiere mit 450 lieber die neuen epischen Steine.


----------



## Waidowai (25. August 2009)

Sagen wir es so. Wenn du viel Gold investierst und Geduld hast,kannst du miit Meister der Elixiere am meisten machen.
Transmutieren kannst du egal mit wwelcher Spezi. Das Problem ist halt nur,dass du da eine sagen wir 10% Chance *pro Tag* hast etwas doppelt zu bekommen während du bei Tränke oder Elixier Spezi eine Chance *pro Stück* hast.
Also nimm lieber Tränke oder Elixier Spezi für viel Gold,wobei die auch nicht wirklich soviel bringen...
Wie gesagt,nur mit Geduld für die richtigen Ah Preise.


----------



## jack159 (25. August 2009)

Toshima schrieb:


> pro Tag, je nach procc.
> Ich transmutiere mit 450 lieber die neuen epischen Steine.


Hat die Transmution von Äonenleben zu Äonenfeuer auch einen CD?


----------



## jack159 (25. August 2009)

Waidowai schrieb:


> Sagen wir es so. Wenn du viel Gold investierst und Geduld hast,kannst du miit Meister der Elixiere am meisten machen.
> Transmutieren kannst du egal mit wwelcher Spezi. Das Problem ist halt nur,dass du da eine sagen wir 10% Chance *pro Tag* hast etwas doppelt zu bekommen während du bei Tränke oder Elixier Spezi eine Chance *pro Stück* hast.
> Also nimm lieber Tränke oder Elixier Spezi für viel Gold,wobei die auch nicht wirklich soviel bringen...
> Wie gesagt,nur mit Geduld für die richtigen Ah Preise.


Aber Transmution deckt doch einen viel größeren Bereich ab oder nicht?
Tränke oder Elexier verwende ich jetzt nur speziell für 1 Sache, aber Transmutierte Sachen (Äonenfeuer oder irgendein Stein) werden ja für viel mehr Sachen benötigt = Mehr potentielle Käufer?


----------



## iShock (25. August 2009)

naja kommt drauf an, Meister der Elixiere wirkt sich auch auf Flasks aus, welche bei uns auf dem Server gut weggehen und wenn man einmal am Tag seinen Transmutations CD benutzt und nichts procct ist man auch nicht reicher als wenn man nun Elixier Alchi ist und munter einfach weiter braut/bräut (wie auch immer^^)


----------



## 19Chico73 (26. August 2009)

jack159 schrieb:


> Hat die Transmution von Äonenleben zu Äonenfeuer auch einen CD?



Nicht nur das, der CD teilt sich sogar mit dem Transmutieren von Titan und den CD von epischen Steinen.
Das heißt, transmutierst du dir einen epischen Stein, kannst du nix Äonenmäsiges an diesem Tag mehr Transmuten.

Die einzigen Sachen die derzeit keinen CD haben sind Arkanit und die Metasteine.

Ich war zu BC Zeiten auch Meister der Transmutation und habe nun auf Elixiere gewechselt.
Ich weiß nicht ob ich einfach nur Pech hatte, aber bei mir hatte es fast nie geprocct und wenn dann gerade mal doppelt.
Bei Elixieren sieht das ganze nun schon etwas anders aus, da die Flasks da mit einfliesen.

Ich habe eben zu Testzwecken 10 Fläschchen des Frostwyrms hergestellt.
Bei diesen 10 mal waren nun 6 4er proccs dabei.
Anstatt 20 kamen also 32, 12 mehr raus. Damit habe ich mir 6 Frostlotus, 30 Eisdorn, 30 Lichblüten und 6 Verzauberte Piolen gespart.
4er proccs sind aber nur der Standart, wenn du Glück hast ist auch mal ein 10er dabei (Hatte ich bis jetzt aber nur einmal).

Wie du siehst ist es durchaus rentabel sich auf Elixiere zu spezialisieren, da du hier noch dazu keinen CD hast.


----------



## Crystania (26. August 2009)

19Chico73 schrieb:


> Ich habe eben zu Testzwecken 10 Fläschchen des Frostwyrms hergestellt.
> Bei diesen 10 mal waren nun 6 4er proccs dabei.
> Anstatt 20 kamen also 32, 12 mehr raus. Damit habe ich mir 6 Frostlotus, 30 Eisdorn, 30 Lichblüten und 6 Verzauberte Piolen gespart.
> 4er proccs sind aber nur der Standart, wenn du Glück hast ist auch mal ein 10er dabei (Hatte ich bis jetzt aber nur einmal).
> ...



Was hastn du für krasse Proccs sag mal o.O Hab wenn es hochkommt bei 10 Frostwyrm 1x nen 2er Procc.


----------



## 19Chico73 (26. August 2009)

Naja ich habe vorher nie so genau darauf geachtet ob das immer so ist, nur zu diesem Test eben und da kamen diese Ergebnisse dabei raus.
Vieleicht habe ich mich auch etwas falsch ausgedrückt.
Durch einmal herstellen kommen ja auch als nicht Spezialist 2 Fläschchen raus.Mit 4er procc meinte ich also 2 mal mehr als normal, also im Prinzip nen 2er procc.
So sah es halt bei mir eben aus.

Fläschchen des Frostwyrms *2
Fläschchen des frostwyrms *4
Fläschchen des Frostwyrms *4
Fläschchen des Frostwyrms *2
Fläschchen des Frostwyrms *4
Fläschchen des Frostwyrms *2
Fläschchen des Frostwyrms *4
Fläschchen des Frostwyrms *2
Fläschchen des Frostwyrms *4
Fläschchen des Frostwyrms *4

Kann sein das ich ausgerechnet bei dem Test etwas Glück hatte, werd beim nächsten mal wieder drauf achten.
Aber ich denke so 4-5 mal proccen bei 10 Herstellungen sind normal und wie gesagt, wenn man Glück hatt ists auch mal *6 oder *10


----------



## Sansibari (26. August 2009)

jack159 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich bin am überlegen, welche Spezialisierung ich für Alchi nehmen soll.
> Das einzige was eigentlich zählt ist, womit ich am meisten/einfachsten Gold machen kann.
> 
> Was ich z.B. ganz nett finde ist, dass man 1 Äonenleben (kostet ca. 16g) zu 1 Äonenfeuer (kostet ca. 35g) machen kann. Bedeutet also, dass man nur für das laufen vom AH zum Briefkasten und wieder zurück pro Stück 16g machen kann.




Hallo, von meiner Seite möchte ich Dir Meister der Elixiere sehr empfehlen!
Bei mir procct es bei der Fläschchenherstellung wirklich oft.
Und wenn die Preise für Elixiere im AH runtergehen, dann verkaufe ich meine Kräuter sehr gewinnbringend im AH.

Für meinen Goldhaushalt und für meine Freunde im Spiel ist es jedenfalls optimal.

Transmutation ist wohl auch nett, aber meißt Coldown von 20 Stunden ;-(

Tschüssi


----------



## plattenschurke (7. Oktober 2009)

hiho

ich denke das ne spezialisierung in transmu sich am wenigsten auszahlt, da man es wegem dem cd nicht richtig auskosten kann, ist schon bissl durchgesickert in den obigen beiträgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und elixier oder tränke ist halt je nach server verschieden. bei uns sind die frostwyrmfläschen nix mehr wert, von daher bringt es atm mehr einen lotus so reinzustellen. Da bei mir bei 20 fläschen maximal ein procc dabei war, habe ich neuerdings auf tränke umgelernt.

ich muss sagen dass macht sich sehr bezahlt, da man da meiner meinung nach die spezialisierung am besten auskosten kann, nach ner stunde im sholzarbecken hast du genug kräuter für ca. 90 geschwindigkeitstränke, und da kommen dann im schnitt 110 dabei raus, und die pygmäenöl gibts bei uns quasi geschenkt im ah, da fischen bei uns anscheinend der farmberuf n1 is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



tjo so ein 5er stack geschw tränke geht fix für 35g raus, bringt dir ne stunde kräutern gern mal paar hundert gold ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

jo aber alles in allem kann man sagen, dass die möglichkeit einen procc pro tag zu erhalten und der wert den man daraus zieht sich ca die waage halten, denn ein tränke procc bringt ca. 6g, ein fläschen procc ca. 30g und ein transmu procc ca. 150g (serverabhängig natürlich)


----------



## Moerli (21. Oktober 2009)

Du musst halt echt überlegen, was du genau machen willst.

Wenn du Elexirspezi bist und dann Fläschchen verkaufen willst, biste im Grunde auch immer darauf angewiesen, genügend Frostlotus zu haben. Das klappt meistens auch, manchmal eben nicht - je nach Dropglück und Droppech.

Als Tränkealchi brauchste Frostlotus eben nicht, das ist das schöne daran. Und Geschwindigkeitstränke / Tränke der Wilden Magie gehen immer gut. Jeder, der Kolo hardmode oder bestimmte Ulduar-hardmodes macht, braucht diese Tränke - in Massen. Daher kriegste die eigentlich immer gut verkauft. Und bist halt unabhängig vom Dropglück des Lotus.


----------



## Tinyx (8. November 2009)

Habe auch mal eine Frage. Habe von Meister der Elixiere zu Meister der Transmutation 
gewechselt und das ist ca. 3 Wochen her. Bis jetzt hatte ich noch kein procc gehabt. Nun wollte ich frage ab es normal ist oder ob ich irgendwo ein Fehler gemacht habe. Bin zum Lehrer gegangen und habe die 150G bezahlt und dann wurde die Spezi. Gewechselt.



MfG


Tinyx


----------

